# Iron Man, revised



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Frank has posted pictures of the new Iron Man prototype sculpt on the Moebius Facebook page. The pose is a big improvement over the original, but as is stated in the picture, the final product may differ (subject to change).


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I will say that this looks great...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

My congatulations go out to Yasutoshi for his great resculpt of Iron Man!

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This pose is something else compared to the first one.Don't want to seem ungrateful,but I certainly hope this leads to the release of a few kits of the early Iron Man from the comic book series sometimes in the future.If the potential for profits are there,of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wait a minute, I'm confused. Is Moebius re-releasing the Mk III in a new pose?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

derric1968 said:


> Wait a minute, I'm confused. Is Moebius re-releasing the Mk III in a new pose?


What part of "Frank has posted pictures of the new Iron Man prototype sculpt..." confuses you?


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I know very little about Iron Man but I like the pose and overall look. Just may have to get me one!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> What part of "Frank has posted pictures of the new Iron Man prototype sculpt..." confuses you?


Don't think he's confused, the prototype clearly is the previously released Iron Man kit, down to the larger base, just in a vastly improved pose.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> What part of "Frank has posted pictures of the new Iron Man prototype sculpt..." confuses you?


Oh, I don't know. How about the part where this has never been mentioned, hinted at, teased, or spoken of before? Or maybe it's the part where I'm absolutely shocked and completely surprised that they would even consider a second release in a new pose? This just seems like it's coming straight out of left field and it's catching me totally off guard. In a good way, of course. If this really is getting released, I'll be doing the happy dance!

Oh, and kudos to Moebius for keeping it tightly under wraps! I like the surprise! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty sure this has been mentioned a few times before.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Now, let me make sure we're on the same page here. The Mk VI from IM2 has been talked about. I know about that one. But you're sayin' a new version of the Mk III from IM has been talked about before now? Here on HobbyTalk? I try my darnedest to keep up on all the latest, but if this has been spoken of here before, I totally missed it. Apologies for being out of the loop!

But that's OK. It made for a very nice surprise on a Friday afternoon!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dont feel bad derric, its news to me too. Good news


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

derric1968 said:


> Now, let me make sure we're on the same page here. The Mk VI from IM2 has been talked about. I know about that one. But you're sayin' a new version of the Mk III from IM has been talked about before now? Here on HobbyTalk? I try my darnedest to keep up on all the latest, but if this has been spoken of here before, I totally missed it. Apologies for being out of the loop!
> 
> But that's OK. It made for a very nice surprise on a Friday afternoon!


You may be right - I've lost track too. Never mind.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Now with that pose.... I would buy one to build.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Not 100% sure on this, but I believe because the current Moebius license is for "Iron Man II" this kit may be packaged as the MKII (which had ALOT of screentime in the sequel). I had a conversation with Frank about this AGES ago, and I was pleasantly surprised to see a NEW kit rather than a "straight" reissue in a new box. :thumbsup: The molds for my RDJ replacement head are a BIT worn, I may need to commission a new set (or possibly a new sculpt; Don Cheadle anyone?  )
Tom


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

This is probably the first most anyone has heard about it outside of Yasutoshi and David Fisher. Yasutoshi did the repose for it, and David did some cleanup and get it ready for display. It'll be going back to Japan for assembly and paint, I'm sure he'll keep everyone updated on the build.

We hadn't announced it yet, this is kind of something that's been kept on the side for a while. It won't be issued as an Iron Man 2 movie kit, but as a generic Iron Man "Armored Avenger" kit. Around August? Possibly earlier!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

VERY cool Frank, thanks for the clarification! 
Tom


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

I picked up a couple of the first kit and am looking forward to this release as well... 
Very cool news Frank, thanks for the heads up!:thumbsup:

And Tom, I'm up for a Don Cheadle replacement head... Bring it on! 

Mark M


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> ...generic Iron Man "Armored Avenger" kit. Around August? Possibly earlier!


OK, it's official. I'm doing the happy dance! :woohoo:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, Jeez! Now I'll have to have a THIRD one! Someone said "just like potato chips"................


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice pose! Looks dynamic.:thumbsup:


----------

